# Fracino Piccino Help



## Markymark (Feb 16, 2016)

My Piccino coffee machine has lot's of steam coming out of a valve near the on/off switch and the pressure gauge does not move very much at all.

Does anyone know what might cause this and how to fix it?

I am not sure if it is safe to descale it as it is still in warranty.

I have cleaned the filter which was clogged up but it still has not made it better.

Grateful for any advice.

Thank you!

Mark


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

You have a leak - best to take the top off and see exactly where the steam is coming from - it is probably just a joint or a seal that needs tightening or replacing! If it is still in warranty, Fracino will get it sorted for you anyway - give Stuart a shout and he would talk you through it if it is fixable at home, otherwise they'll have it back to the factory to fix! Andy


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If my memory serves me well I think a descale is a factory return job.

Ian


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

It could be that the anti-vac valve on the top of the steam boiler is failing to close. Remove the rear panel to see.

Sometimes a little tap on the plunger sticking out of the middle of the valve will reseat it.


----------

